# Question on coat color



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Hey all. Been quite a while since I have been on here but I am glad to be back. We just got a new addition to our family on March 15th,a handsome 1 1/2yr old AKC registered sable male. I'm not very smart when it comes to trying to figure out what kind of sable he is and was told he is a black sable. However when I googled black sable(haven't seen one before so I thought I would look it up) I couldn't find one that came close to looking like him.. Unless I skimmed past it.. So I thought I would ask you all your opinions. Here are a couple pics I managed to get on the rare occasions he held still.lol


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not too well versed on the different terms given to sables but I think the term black sable is given to a dog that looks black or almost black but is actually a sable. The terms aren't definitive, but that's what I would consider a black sable. PS your dog is gorgeous!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Beautiful dog, congrats! But you are right, he is a regular sable. Black sables look solid black, and it takes a good eye to actually be able to tell that they are sable.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Good looking dog, and I see that he has already taken control. Good boy!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yes sable and he looks so charming, what a handsome face.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I LOVE sables and was more than happy to jump at the chance to snag this cutie up(got him for free). He is extremely smart with a good nose and strong bite. I'm hoping to get him into something in the future..Just not sure exactly what.lol


----------

